
How To Hire An Assassin On The Secret Internet For Criminals - Lightning
http://www.businessinsider.com/tor-assassins-and-hitmen-2013-3?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
adamnemecek
I wonder whether they do "buy 2, get 1 for free" kinda deals.

